# Hello from France



## pg265 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi,

I'm 47 and build model kits since I was 5.
I love planes, building planes, working on planes and flying.
I mainly build 1/48 and 1/32, and just started a Corsair from Tamiya.

Pascal


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2014)

Welcome aboard Pascal!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello Pascal, welcome from the left side Canader. Looking forward to your builds.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2014)

Welcome from England Pascal. Where do you live in France?
Looking forward to seeing your work - but beware of the Swettish Muppet. He's harmless, as long as you feed him a little Camembert, and a _very_ small drop of Calvados !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2014)

Welcome aboard. Saw your resin engine pics and hope you stick around to share more of your talent.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome aboard pg265.



Airframes said:


> Welcome from England Pascal. Where do you live in France?
> Looking forward to seeing your work - but beware of the Swettish Muppet. He's harmless, as long as you feed him a little Camembert, and a _very_ small drop of Calvados !



Hmmm I could go for sone Camembert and Calvados. Bought a nice Calvados last time I was in Normandy.


----------



## imalko (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum Pascal.


----------



## A4K (Aug 1, 2014)

Good to have ya along Pascal! Help yourself to chips and the beers are in the fridge.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Welcome from England Pascal. Where do you live in France?
> Looking forward to seeing your work - but beware of the Swettish Muppet. He's harmless, as long as you feed him a little Camembert, and a _very_ small drop of Calvados !



Bugger off or I'll set free my attack Chihuahua, she's got more attack points than a dark magician...

Welcome to the insti....hosp....ment....family, grab a seat and wait for the ward....keep....guar....to show you to your ce....roo....to show you the ropes...


----------



## pg265 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you very much for your warm welcome!!
I'm from SW of France, on the sea side... which is pretty cool to take nice pics and go surfing 







Pascal8)


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2014)

Beats the heck out of Macclesfield !
If the locals here saw that much water, they'd try to drink it !!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, from the underside of the planet a hearty welcome mate.
I think everyone should have a peek at your Corsair engine!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2014)

Camembert? Reminds me of a Python skit.......

Cheese Shop sketch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> “Ah! We do have some Camembert, sir.... It's a bit runny, sir.... Well, as a matter of fact it's very runny, sir.... I think it's runnier than you like it, sir... Yes, sir." (bends below counter and reappears) "Oh... the cat's eaten it."



Welcome from the other side of the Pond!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2014)

"Not much of a cheese shop then is it?"

Oh and welcome amigo!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome from drought-stricken Northern California...where the sunny days are about 43C and not a palm tree or beach in sight


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Welcome from drought-stricken Northern California...where the sunny days are about 43C and not a palm tree or beach in sight



braggart!


----------

